# New Jim Dunlop Flow Picks



## Glades (Feb 3, 2018)

Anybody try these yet?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 3, 2018)

I am planning to try the Petrucci ones when they are available but I can't find them anywhere yet.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 3, 2018)

What’s the difference between these and normal ultex jazz iii’s?


----------



## Glades (Feb 3, 2018)

There are regular and jumbo sized flow picks. I'd love to know size difference with jazziii/jazziiixl


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 3, 2018)

I love jazziii's, I'm interested in these as well.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 3, 2018)

Haven't tried but now they're on my list!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 3, 2018)

Andy gave me one of his picks on his tour with angel and STS. It’s a great pick but I’ve gotten so used to the smaller jazz size and his is I believe 2.0 so a little bit thick.


----------



## Glades (Feb 10, 2018)

How big are they compared to a jazz XL?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 10, 2018)

Jazz 3 XL’s with the raised bumps like that first pick are the best picks ever, IMO.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 11, 2018)

Glades said:


> How big are they compared to a jazz XL?



If you're asking about the Andy James pick it's the same size as an XL. So a full size pick.


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 15, 2018)

Apparently these have the same shape as the Dunlop JD 208.


----------



## Glades (Apr 27, 2018)

I tried out the Flow STD in 1.5mm and the Petrucci 2.00mm. If you like the Jazz III XL size, I am sure you will love these. 
To me they were just too big. I am currently playing D'addario Black Ice 1.10mm, and the Flows just feel a bit too large and clunky.

The edge on them is great tho, and the tip is very jazziii-like, but just bigger shoulders on it. The pick 'flows' through the strings, as advertised, but because of the bevel, your picking hand needs to work a lot harder to obtain the same sounds.


----------



## bnzboy (Apr 27, 2018)

tempted to try this one out. I was about to order AALD Primetone picks but not this seems more interesting


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 28, 2018)

I tried the Andy James, Petrucci, the 1.5 and 1.0 ones. The 1.5 ended up being my favorite and played with it for about a week. Then I picked up my V-pick again and put the flows away. V-pick is just so dang smooth for sweeping and fast alt picked lines. Back to my No. 1 again.


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 28, 2018)

I was excited and bought a pack of Petrucci Flow 2.0mm to try. I generally play small picks like jazz iiis so I was a bit apprehensive about them. I am someone that hates and is very sensitive to pick "chirp" or other unwanted overtones and while this produced generally less of that; large, thick picks are not for me. The Ultex jazz iii 1.5mm is still king of the hill for me.


----------



## Lukhas (Apr 30, 2018)

Glades said:


> I tried out the Flow STD in 1.5mm and the Petrucci 2.00mm. If you like the Jazz III XL size, I am sure you will love these.


You mean comparing the smaller Flow to the Jazz III XL? I'm asking this because the bigger Flow is supposed to have the same shape as the 208, and I possess both 208s and Jazz III XLs. The 208 is bigger than the Jazz III XL, and not just in thickness. The fact that the 208 has wider shoulders is one of the things I like about it; I also like the Ibanez Small Teardrop shape for the same reason despite being a smaller pick. However the Ibbys are too thin, rather expensive considering their durability and hard to come by in Europe in their thickest variant (1.2mm) so I don't use them. It's somewhere between the Primetone Small Tri that's too wide and the Jazz III that's too narrow... ideally.

That said, Primetones aren't cheap in Europe by any means, to the point it would almost cost the same to order them from the USA (if Amazon did accept to ship them there), and the Flow picks seem to follow the same route. In the end it's all eye candy to me. 


TheShreddinHand said:


> I tried the Andy James, Petrucci, the 1.5 and 1.0 ones.


Would I be right to suppose that the 1.5 and the Petrucci ones are the same size?


----------



## Lukhas (Jun 22, 2018)

I was shopping for some stuff on Thomann and saw they were available so I added a pack of Standard 2.0 and 1.5mm picks. Bough tem as they’re not as expensive as the Primetone even though they're not cheap either. However, the signature pick packs give you half as many picks as the non-signature packs for the same price.

So far I’m gelling well with the 2.0 standard: it's not really a small pick though. It's somewhere between the Ultex Jazz III XL and the JD 208 in terms of size. Those twos were the two picks I was experimenting with.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 4, 2018)

I have two ESP Ultem picks (a 1mm and a 1.2mm one) which I bought in Japan that are about the same size as a Jazz III XL, and I really like the picking feel I get from using their beveled yet sharp tip.

I wonder if the Flow picks feel the same since they're pretty much made from the same material.


----------



## Avedas (Jul 6, 2018)

couverdure said:


> I have two ESP Ultem picks (a 1mm and a 1.2mm one) which I bought in Japan that are about the same size as a Jazz III XL, and I really like the picking feel I get from using their beveled yet sharp tip.
> 
> I wonder if the Flow picks feel the same since they're pretty much made from the same material.



Flow picks have a rough surface which are my favorite thing about them. I have the 1.5mm version. I also have the Petrucci Flow but it's a smooth surface and I don't like it that much.


----------



## atticus1088 (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm mainly a Jazz iii max grip guy. I tried the new picks in .88, 1.0, 1.5, and 2.0, and the new petrucci flow. I really loved the 2.0 Flow. It's got some pretty good grip because of the stippling, and it can chug just as well as the max grips. I still prefer the max grips for really fast metal playing, but for everything else the 2.0 Flows have been my new go to. The Petrucci was a bit of a let down because of the lack of grip. You're better off buying the 2.0 Flow if that's important to you.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 6, 2018)

I bought the 2.5mm Flow. I liked them at first but then realised that the way I hold my pick changes with difference techniques, so the max grip hinders my playing. 

I bought the 208 Jazztones instead, a bit better but I think I'll stick the the TIII's


----------



## atticus1088 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here's a picture to help with size comparisons.


----------



## Lukhas (Jul 9, 2018)

atticus1088 said:


> View attachment 62574
> Here's a picture to help with size comparisons.


It seems to confirm that the Petrucci model is the same size as the 2.0 model. So for the same amount of money you get half as many picks (making them effectively twice as expensive), no grip and a cool monogram. Seems like a fair deal.  That said, some people really don't like the grip on certain picks. I prefer the slick Primetone picks to the grippier ones: the slick ones actually don't slip all that much because (and forgive my English) there's some suction sticking the pick to my thumb. They're slick when I'm not warmed up, but stay in place soon enough. The "original" JP shield picks are the other way around: they only get slicker as you play.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 9, 2018)

Gave them a crack, found myself going back to either the old black JP shields or stiffo Jazz III XLs. I think because I've been using the same picks going on 17 years now everything else just feels way too weird.


----------

